# How long to leave seedlings in humidity dome...



## Viracocha711

...I am wondering how long are you suppose to leave a seedling in a humidity dome once the seed has germinated? Plus, if I were using General Hydroponics 3 part series is there a formula for a very mild mix to use while germinating seeds, or really for watering young seedlings while they are in the humidity dome once the seed has germinated? I read on the bottle that 1/4tsp/gal of each micro/gro/bloom can be used, but I know this would probably be way to strong having used GH 3 part for growing herbs in my little kitchen herb garden and I do not want to risk frying my little girlies...

So, I would like to hear from those who use humidity domes for propagation and how long they leave seedlings growing in 1.5 rockwool blocks in the humidity dome before transfering them to a 4x4x4 rockwool block and an ebb & flow unit, whether they use a mild nute sol or just reg water, and if they use a mild sol what type?

Thank you all!


----------



## donnie189

The ppm, should be less than 400, maybe 250 or 300 after a week. I'm told keep ur vents closed, and a waterbed type heater for ur tray to sit on. Spray then with 5.5-6-3ph water. Make sure they aren't sitting in water. I use a good flat witout leaks, add plain water, then sit a tray with pre made whole in it, ur clones in it, and a dome, then on a heat pad, under 1-2 flousants. Mist a little.


----------



## Solemhypnotic

Have you seen the "I grow chronic" video? In it, Mr. Green shows you what to do, using the dome.

You can see it on YouTube.


----------



## Viracocha711

Solem...yes, green man does offer a good yet quick overview of the basics of growing cannabis...However, I was looking to hear from some in the real world and what methods they use. Thanks.


----------



## Stoney Bud

After your plants have sprouted, no nutes what-so-ever are needed until the plant is about 4 inches tall. Then, use a 1/8th strength mix. Always mix it in a container with EXACT measuring marks. The GH nutes are extremely concentrated and should be measured using a graduated cylindar. Those who mix this stuff with a teaspoon usually have problems because of mixing it too strong.

As soon as roots develop on the outside of your rockwool, you can put them into your ebb and flow.

I've never used a dome.


----------



## Viracocha711

Thanks Stoney! U DA MAN! I have syringes(needleless, LOL!) that I use for measuring out liquids...Know anything about the EZ Clone Machine? I got one for $50 never been used in the box so I figured I should try to work it into my game plan...If it is worth using? If not, it is going on ebay!


----------



## Stoney Bud

Viracocha711 said:
			
		

> Thanks Stoney! U DA MAN! I have syringes(needleless, LOL!) that I use for measuring out liquids...Know anything about the EZ Clone Machine? I got one for $50 never been used in the box so I figured I should try to work it into my game plan...If it is worth using? If not, it is going on ebay!


 
It'll work fine. I use one very similar to it for my rooting of clones.

It takes about 10 days to root them and then they go into the ebb and flow system.

Great plan you have there!


----------



## Viracocha711

Thank you! Just to make sure I have one quetion...No nutes while using this cloner other than the Olivia's cloning gel the stem is dipped in at the time it was clipped from Mama, correct?


----------



## donnie189

Personally, I wouldn't use nutes till 1 week has passed or you see roots, I'd make sure the ph is between 5.5, 6.3. If ur using water right out the sink, just set the ph, and go for it. There are plenty in this forum, that know more than me, but thats my 2 cents. 

Donnie


----------



## Stoney Bud

Viracocha711 said:
			
		

> Thank you! Just to make sure I have one quetion...No nutes while using this cloner other than the Olivia's cloning gel the stem is dipped in at the time it was clipped from Mama, correct?


A good hormonal cloning additive and an antibacterial are the only thing you should use. I would suggest a liquid cloning additive and antibacterial for your system. The gel is made primarily for soil or solid applications. The liquid type is best for a reservoir type application.


----------



## donnie189

Yeah, Stoney is absolutely correct. I have a cloner, and I haven't used it for a while, but I do have the items he mentioned, just forgot, didn't consider it nutes. good luck! Donnie


----------



## Viracocha711

OK, so I need to get  a hormonal cloning additive and an antibacterial for the system...? What brand do you guys suggest or use? 

...And another question that I have been meaning to ask and can't seem to find a direct answer, or maybe I have and just do not understand for sure...

Can you clone from a mother that was grown from a "Feminized seed"? 

Thanks!!

***I was going to start a new thread for this question because it might be a good topic to talk about?


----------



## Sticky_Budz

Viracocha711 said:
			
		

> OK, so I need to get a hormonal cloning additive and an antibacterial for the system...? What brand do you guys suggest or use?
> 
> ...And another question that I have been meaning to ask and can't seem to find a direct answer, or maybe I have and just do not understand for sure...
> 
> Can you clone from a mother that was grown from a "Feminized seed"?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> ***I was going to start a new thread for this question because it might be a good topic to talk about?


yes u can good luck


----------



## Viracocha711

Thanks! Yeah, I am just now germinating my seeds so it will be what 6-8 weeks before I can take clones, correct? 

I am just trying to compare things I have read to what you guys have actually had success doing...I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Stoney Bud

Viracocha711 said:
			
		

> Thanks! Yeah, I am just now germinating my seeds so it will be what 6-8 weeks before I can take clones, correct?
> 
> I am just trying to compare things I have read to what you guys have actually had success doing...I really appreciate your help!


 
It will be 6 to 8 weeks before your plant is mature. Then you'll know for sure if it's female. There aren't any gaurentees even with Feminized seed.

Then, the plant needs to get large enough to actually take clones from.

At 6 weeks, it won't have much growth for taking clones unless you destroy the host plant. Some people do that to get maybe 4 clones from the plant from one seed.


----------



## Viracocha711

Thanks...So, one would be looking at more like 8-10 weeks before one could get 6-8 clones while adhering to the 30% rule, correct? Given the plant is female and healthy?

I think 3/4 of my notes have an "SB" next to them! You ever though about writing a "Get Stoned with Stoney Bud Cannabis Growing Guide" ?


----------

